
A Medical School Tradition Comes Under Fire for Racism - bgamido
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/09/05/643298219/a-medical-school-tradition-comes-under-fire-for-racism
======
zeveb
> Lucey says that UCSF changed its selection criteria for AOA in 2016 to focus
> less on grades. The number of minority students selected for the honor
> society that year increased to match the percentage of minorities in each
> graduating class.

Are medical-school grades now considered a subjective metric? I'd think that
they are pretty objective.

> "It feels like a layering on of accolades that makes people who are doing
> well do better, have more access and power and opportunity," Giftos says.

I'll posit that it should be uncontroversial that those who do well in medical
school should have more opportunities in the medical field than those who do
poorly.

